# Whitening Masks



## Kisbee (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been toying with the idea of buying a whitening mask, but I'm a little unsure of what I'm looking for.

Ideally I'd like something to take the red out of my face (nose, cheeks and chin) and perhaps get rid of my freckles.

What I don't want is my face to be four shades lighter than the rest of me and require completely new foundation (it was expensive!) in the next 6 weeks.

I don't think I have sensitive skin, but it's been acting up a little more than normal, so I want something fairly gentle, but it can take alpha hydroxy or things like that.

These are the two I've heard of:
http://www.mariobadescu.com/productD...?ProductID=222

and Skin Doctor's Dermabrite
http://www.skindoctors.co.uk/

Does anyone have any experience of things like this/suggestions/warnings?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmm you know.. I think that whitening masks don't really take out redness - they take out your tan-ness! I have some stuff from Dior, and it's mostly for taking out dark spots, etc. My other friend does whitening masks every couple months, and she goes from tan to a porcelain doll. 

For the red skin I'd try looking into a calming lotion or something else to reduce the redness.
Hope that helps!


----------



## lara (Feb 9, 2007)

I use the Mario Badescu Whitening Mask - it's a freckle and misc pigmentation fader, not a bleaching mask.

To remove redness, look more at the Mario Badescu Azulene Calming Mask, or invest in some Control Cream to apply topically as needed. Using an AHA mask at this point is probably just going to antagonise your rosacea/inflamed capillaries. Get that under control first.


----------



## Kisbee (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks.. I'll give that a go (kind of convenient as the place that I found that stocks Mario Badescu only has the calming mask).


----------



## cuttygurl (Feb 17, 2007)

you should try shisiedo luminizing serum....I have a lot of redness on my face and it takes it right out... and it gives the face a glow ....i'm in LOVE with it!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 17, 2007)

just jumping on this a little to ask what the Mario Badescu Whitening Mask is like for pigmentation - is it easy to use?


----------

